
List of Password Rules for Texas Child Support Site - DanBC
http://portal.cs.oag.state.tx.us/OAGStaticContent/portal/login/help/listPasswordRules.htm
======
noonespecial
How thoughtful of them to provide such a useful guide for tuning a brute force
cracker to succeed with minimum effort...

I especially like the list of helpful suggestions at the end to help select
the best dictionary.

------
pizza
bet you those would be the top 5 passwords, lol..

------
DanBC
This list is so awful it must be parody, right?

Except this is a newer revised list. Here's an older version:

[https://www.inc.com/thomas-koulopoulos/all-that-advice-
about...](https://www.inc.com/thomas-koulopoulos/all-that-advice-about-
passwords-turns-out-to-be-to.html)

> 1\. The password must be exactly 8 characters long.

> 2\. It must contain at least one letter, one number, and one of the
> following special characters.

> 3\. The only special characters allowed are: @ # $

> 4\. A special character must not be located in the first or last position.

> 5\. Two of the same characters sitting next to each other are considered to
> be a "set." No "sets" are allowed. Example: rr, tt

> 6\. Avoid using names, such as your name, user ID, or the name of your
> company or employer.

> 7\. Other words that cannot be used are Texas, child, and the months of the
> year.

> 8\. A new password cannot be too similar to the previous password.

> 9\. Example: previous password - abc#1234; unacceptable new password -
> acb$1243

> 10\. Characters in the first, second, and third positions cannot be
> identical. (abc __ __ _)

> 11\. Characters in the second, third, and fourth positions cannot be
> identical. (_bc# __ __)

> 12\. Characters in the sixth, seventh, and eighth positions cannot be
> identical. ( __ __*234)

> 13\. The previous 8 passwords cannot be reused.

